# Anyone else own the Ascend D10? quick question!



## mischif (Jul 14, 2006)

So when I went to bps this past weekend I picked up these http://www.basspro.com/Bass-Pro-Shops-Rod-Holder-Twin-Pack/product/97536/110771 thinking they would work well with my kayak because there is nowhere for me to put flush mounts on this thing! I tried figuring out an area yesterday to mount them and there is just nowhere that looks comfortable! When I took the kayak out a couple days ago I just threw the rods in the back and it worked completely fine but I was just seeing how other people did it.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

I had a vapor which has kind of the same hull , and I would so take those back, and get the scotty holders so you can attach to the center of it" Like below" . 

If that is not an optionI think BowHunter has those and made it work some how on a vapor, might want to ask him . 

Whatever choice you go with, make sure they are out of your paddle stroke!


----------



## peon (Feb 28, 2005)

Those look like nice rod Holders to me. Not much different than the ones in using, mine did come with 2 different style bases tho. What the difference in those and the Scotty ones? Everyone swears by them and the only difference is see is name and price

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

The D10 was my second kayak, I bought it last year in August. I've mounted my Scotty up front on the dash board. I tried a Berkley mount first and was disappointed with the quality.

I have a [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Scotty-Triple-Holders-Includes-Bracket/dp/B001M4HT70/ref=pd_sim_sg_10"]Amazon.com: Scotty Triple Rod Holder Board only (No Rod Holders) Includes Post Bracket and Mount: Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31ilAkfsZNL[/ame] that came with two rod holders that I can put in any of my three kayaks. Nice for trolling and holds my graph too! I think USMC uses one too.

I use a milk crate with PVC pipe to hold rods too instead of installing flush mounts.

Tim uses [ame="http://www.amazon.com/Scotty-Holder-Portable-Clamp-Mount/dp/B002T3VQ8G/ref=pd_sim_sg_11"]Amazon.com: Scotty Rod Holder Portable Clamp Mount: Sports & [email protected]@[email protected]@http://ecx.images-amazon.com/images/I/[email protected]@[email protected]@31E18Hckc5L[/ame] on his Vapor to get his rod holder into position.

I like the little thumb lock feature on your BPS products though.


----------



## USMC_Galloway (May 13, 2011)

peon said:


> Those look like nice rod Holders to me. Not much different than the ones in using, mine did come with 2 different style bases tho. What the difference in those and the Scotty ones? Everyone swears by them and the only difference is see is name and price
> 
> Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


The Scotty base has two differnet options to mount the actual holder . From the weird side of the boat, I had to use the center hole , as if I was mouting on a flat surface then adjust the actual holder to line up the way I wanted it. His look like they are made to mount on the side of a boat only , which may be hard to get the placement right because of the way the boat is.

Just giving my 2c, if I could do it all over again I think I would go RAM to be honest.


----------



## backlashed (Mar 19, 2011)

Last night my son loaded up the Vapor and Ascend and we spent a few evening hours out on CC. I was in the Ascend and it's my least favorite of my three to paddle. Doesn't glide well, tracks OK, just takes so much effort to get it moving.


----------

